# 8-29 [Sharkin' with the Boys]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*Saturday Morning:*
Saturday proved to be both extremely disappointing & extremely awesome. The morning started out with Josh, Nathan & I launching out of Sherman around 6:15AM. We were more than stoked to hit the buoys for some hardtails & then race offshore to grab our limit of AJs. Unfortunately we had to turn around after only five or so miles because of the storms. We were dismayed to say the least, but Captain Josh turned it around for us! We stayed in the pass & absolutely stomped the Spanish for a few hours. I also snagged a huge cownose & Nathan & I each caught a small bobo. Now we had shark bait for the next few trips. 

*Saturday Evening:*
Fully stocked with excellent fresh bait, we hit the surf with high hopes. We weren't disappointed. This trip was slower than the last couple, but we still put a couple of good fish on the sand! Josh pulled the hook on his first hookup, but got a second chance & whooped a chunky 56'' blacktip. While taking photos for Josh, I heard someone yelling. None of us could make out exactly what was being said, but finally it clicked. Selina was yelling that my Avet was screaming. I handed Nathan the Nikon & sprinted down the beach. When I got to the rod, my little SX already had half of its spool missing. I grabbed it & slammed the lever to just past strike. After twenty or so minutes of tug-of-war, we had her on the beach for some measurements & a quick photoshoot. I had to get my St. Croix Legend Tournament Musky Series rod in the photos, because it's actually a rod that I bought from boss at Spanky's. I bet he never once thought that one of his musky rods would be putting sharks on the beach down in the panhandle! We fished another couple hours with no action whatsoever, so we packed it in & went home to get a few hours of sleep before going offshore.

*Tally for the Evening: *

*Josh: * 56'' blacktip
*Me:* 62.5'' bull on an Avet SX!
*Nathan:* Broke off a stud on his 14/0

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

The last photo of my bull.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice sharks fellas! Too bad on the AJ trip. It was terrible out there Saturday!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice job guys! Can't wait to get out there with you!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

WAReilly said:


> Nice sharks fellas! Too bad on the AJ trip. It was terrible out there Saturday!


Thanks bro! & yup, it sucked, but we redeemed ourselves on Sunday! I put your Talica to work! :thumbup: Stay tuned for the report.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> Nice job guys! Can't wait to get out there with you!


Can't wait for you to join us on the beach bro! Next trip is Thursday. Shoot me a text if you're interested in joining.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn good work guys! I haven't been sharking in a long time and Lord do I miss going...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> Damn good work guys! I haven't been sharking in a long time and Lord do I miss going...


Me either, it's been like two days.  Haha. Hopefully I'll have another report up on Thursday for you to check out!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Pretty sure my "stud" was a Goliath, revenge is incoming!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Pretty sure my "stud" was a Goliath, revenge is incoming!


Josh, Donnie & I will take revenge on the beast for ya in a few hours when we hit the surf again. :thumbup:


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Josh, Donnie & I will take revenge on the beast for ya in a few hours when we hit the surf again. :thumbup:


 cough cough googan what am i chop liver


----------

